
Introducing LinkedIn Website Demographics - QUFB
https://business.linkedin.com/marketing-solutions/blog/linkedin-news/2017/introducing-linkedin-website-demographics
======
evolve2k
Clever move by LinkedIn but they are definitively _very_ late to the party.
Webmasters have so many options now for analytics. I mean how many analytics
trackers should you install as there's a speed cost/info value ratio at play
here.

What's your limit for installing analytics trackers or do you just install all
the things?

